# Vintage Craftsman 6" Jointer Model# 103.23900 Help



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I do need some advise, I am in the process of getting a Vintage Craftsman 6"Jointer Model 103.23900. I noticed it is missing the Cutter Guard and the pieces to attach it to the jointer. Where is the best place to find the parts? Any help would be appreciated.

Jayson


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You won't be able to just buy the part. You will have to find someone perhaps ebay that is scrapping an old one for parts. Be careful you get the right one. Craftsman made a different guard for every jointer.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

CherryWoodWorker said:


> I do need some advise, I am in the process of getting a Vintage Craftsman 6"Jointer Model 103.23900. I noticed it is missing the Cutter Guard and the pieces to attach it to the jointer. Where is the best place to find the parts? Any help would be appreciated.
> 
> Jayson


I don't know whether you already purchased it or not. I haven't done any restorations. But, if I was planning on doing one, I would make sure I could find a complete machine. I did look at a tilt table saw a few weeks ago that was missing parts. There was an identical saw available in another CL posting that had what the other was missing. When attempting to look up your particular jointer on the vintage machinery web site, I couldn't locate your model. It may be rare. You might never be able to find a guard. Maybe this isn't the one to restore.

Then again, are you trying to restore it or just turn it into a functional machine? I have seen a few, while perusing CL that have homemade wooden guards.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you "google" that model number you will get lots of hits. Somewhere in those hits is surely a way to get the parts you need.

George


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

GeorgeC said:


> If you "google" that model number you will get lots of hits. Somewhere in those hits is surely a way to get the parts you need.
> 
> George


I just did a search in Yahoo. 3 of the results that came up on the first page were also people that were looking for a blade guard!


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

I am in no hurry for the guard. I am only paying $25 for it since it doesn't have the guard. I do have a 4" jointer already and all it needs is a motor. The 6" jointer has a motor. So I would be putting up the 6" until I can find the part.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

CherryWoodWorker said:


> I am in no hurry for the guard. I am only paying $25 for it since it doesn't have the guard. I do have a 4" jointer already and all it needs is a motor. The 6" jointer has a motor. So I would be putting up the 6" until I can find the part.



Using the motor from the 6 inch sounds like a smart move to me.

Good luck with your project/s.


----------



## CherryWoodWorker (Nov 11, 2012)

For $25, it is a no brainer to me. lol, I needed a motor anyway, so the 6" Jointer is just bonus.


subroc said:


> Using the motor from the 6 inch sounds like a smart move to me.
> 
> Good luck with your project/s.


----------



## po_tatar (May 12, 2018)

to bad, I have a working on on a sears stand. if interested, also have a 10323920 I believe is a table router... might be wrong....


----------



## Mycrossover (May 18, 2018)

I have seen that guard fabricated out of wood. If it is like my 4 1/4 " you will need to make or buy some hex stock. I don't know what parts are missing Is the socket that recieves the guard and the spring still there? I got parts for mine on ebay. There is a whole section of Craftsmsn parts. If you have no patience, or don't want to improvise don't mess with old tools. Parts for a 50s or 60s jointer are not something you are going to find without a little work.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I had an old 6" jointer Craftsman, gave it away*

It used a cast aluminum blade guard with a slotted shaft which engaged a spring to keep it over the cutters. It looked a lot like this one:









As suggested you will have to find one from another jointer OR make your own. The slotted rod/shaft is easy enough, probably 1/2" diameter about 5" long. The blade cover could be made of Lexan, plywood or other material strong enough to take a pin through the shaft or epoxy it. Try ebay often or post blade guard wanted at old machinery sites.

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/craftsman-jointer-planer-59410/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I made a guard out of a piece of solid wood and use a dowel for it to pivot on. It doesn't have the spring it should but it stays where I place it.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Apr 9, 2016)

Jayson, Maybe this will help...


----------

